# Setting the remote for the TV



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

How do I set my new TiVo remote to control the TV?

The engineer tried in a rush but gave up and I didn't worry about it thinking that I would take my time and go through the settings later like on the S1. I now see that there doesn't seem to be a screen that shows you how to do it and I am now at a loss 

Apologies if this has been discussed but with all the new chatter here I am having trouble keeping up. I did search first but only came up with US answers


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Here is the link to the guide:
http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tivo_complete_guide.pdf

It's on page 33


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

http://help.virginmedia.com/system/...RTICLE_NAME=Virgin Media Remote Control Codes

This is a nice guide for all Virgin users - not just TiVo. Search google for "virgin media remote codes" and it's the first item


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

Two very nice replies for RTFM  Thank you very much 

I love the long press on power to turn the TV on and off, much better than S1 :up:


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

and the new remote can be programmed for separate codes for volume and power control, so I can have it power on and off my TV but volume control the amp instead of the TV, which is handy


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

dogsbody said:


> I love the long press on power to turn the TV on and off, much better than S1 :up:


Yes, I really like this too.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Indeed. Almost makes my new Harmony remote redundant. I said _almost_  Still can't find the right code-set for it though  (The Harmony remote, not the Tivo remote!)


----------

